# Putting a guide bushing onto a plunge router



## cas3606 (Jun 6, 2013)

A few days ago I received a plunge router as a gift. Specifically the Chicago power tools 1-1/2hp plunge router. Now in order to not chew up my template I need to use a guide bushing. However a guide bushing cannot be affixed to the plate of my plunge router. My question is do I need a whole new router? A new plate with the bushing. Or do am I just out of luck. Thank you so much for your help as I am new to this forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just use a router bit with a bearing on it, no need for the bushing that way ..

Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories

H5540 Deluxe Pattern Bit 5 pc. Set
==



cas3606 said:


> A few days ago I received a plunge router as a gift. Specifically the Chicago power tools 1-1/2hp plunge router. Now in order to not chew up my template I need to use a guide bushing. However a guide bushing cannot be affixed to the plate of my plunge router. My question is do I need a whole new router? A new plate with the bushing. Or do am I just out of luck. Thank you so much for your help as I am new to this forum.


----------



## cas3606 (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought about that but in my situation that wont work. I'm using a straight bit I dont plan on going completely through my material (1/2in). By having the bearing at the top I would have to use the full depth of the bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3 PC 1 4" SH Top Bearing Trim Pattern Router Bit Set | eBay

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/bt_dado.html?zoom_highlight=dado+bit

==




cas3606 said:


> I thought about that but in my situation that wont work. I'm using a straight bit I dont plan on going completely through my material (1/2in). By having the bearing at the top I would have to use the full depth of the bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cas3606 said:


> A few days ago I received a plunge router as a gift. Specifically the Chicago power tools 1-1/2hp plunge router. Now in order to not chew up my template I need to use a guide bushing. However a guide bushing cannot be affixed to the plate of my plunge router. My question is do I need a whole new router? A new plate with the bushing. Or do am I just out of luck. Thank you so much for your help as I am new to this forum.


Hi Chris - This should take care of you
Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers - Amazon.com

Not sure about the Chicago router speifically but that plate fits most routers. Should be able to get at least two holes to match up and just open up the third, worst case. 

Don't forget to compensate for the bit/bushing offset.


----------



## cas3606 (Jun 6, 2013)

Alrighty this should work! So even though my plate I have right now isn't completely round (more like round on three sides and squared on one edge) this plate should work with a plunge router? I'm sorry about all of the questions, I'm just trying to get the hang of this tool.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way,you may have the router that needs a plate "adaptor" to use the guides.

10 PIECE ROUTER BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE KIT with Adaptor

Woodworking Router Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

==




cas3606 said:


> Alrighty this should work! So even though my plate I have right now isn't completely round (more like round on three sides and squared on one edge) this plate should work with a plunge router? I'm sorry about all of the questions, I'm just trying to get the hang of this tool.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cas3606 said:


> Alrighty this should work! So even though my plate I have right now isn't completely round (more like round on three sides and squared on one edge) this plate should work with a plunge router? I'm sorry about all of the questions, I'm just trying to get the hang of this tool.


That plate will work fine, it has no idea whether it's a fixed or plunge base. I've installed it on both. What is really nice about it is the bushings just twist in and out and when removed leaves a respectable size hole for larger bits.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Chris. The trick with using a base plate with a 1-3/16" center hole is that the hole must be centered ditectly under the bit. How ever you go, purchase a new plate, or make one, if the hole isn't centered exactly, your router bit will be scewed to one side and it won't cut evenly.
Tim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, you can also buy the $13 Grizzly PT10432047 mounting plate (they call it an insert) and use it for your guide bushings... with or without an edge guide as shown in the photo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd that one..

=



Mike said:


> Chris, you can also buy the $13 Grizzly PT10432047 mounting plate (they call it an insert) and use it for your guide bushings... with or without an edge guide as shown in the photo.


----------

